# thinking of buying a dairy calf



## happy acres (Apr 9, 2014)

I have some questions ....
1, what should I look for in a dairy calf?  I want a heifer that I can eventually breed.
2. What is a fair price?
3. What do I need to watch for?
4. How old should she be ; before weaning ; before breeding?
5. Must she be registered?
6. Will a mixed breed do as well?
thanks for your time.


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 9, 2014)

I would suggest that you get a heifer from a dairy---NOT from a sale barn.  Get one several months old, and weaned, if possible.  Prices vary a lot depending on the season, region, etc.  Should wean her around 3 - 4 months, and maintain a good nutrition program.  Don't breed till at least one year old.  Does not need to be registered unless you plan to start a seedstock herd.  Mixed breeds are fine, will likely be healthier and stay in production longer than a purebred.  Good luck!


----------



## happy acres (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks! It's still several years yet, but I'm trying to get some good general information.


----------



## Azriel (Jun 1, 2014)

Jersey/Angus or Jeresy /Hereford make great family milk cows, they do well on grass with little or no grain, they tend not to have the medibolic issues many of the pure dairy cows have, most produce a good 2-3 gallons twice daily, and when bred back to a beef bull you get a nice beefy calf for the freezer.


----------

